# Last of the 2013's



## cdmay (Jul 30, 2013)

Only five eggs left in the incubator from 2013 but if this year is typical, just as the incubators empty out, new eggs will come along.

I checked the other day and this was going on...





The 'D' on the egg indicates that it is from my big female 'Darth Maul'.

This is the view this morning. Two other eggs from that clutch are popping now. In this photo you can see the incubation temperature on that old pool thermometer inside the incubator. As a side note, I have about four different thermometers in each incubator. The pool thermometer is one from work that was discarded so I thought I'd throw it in an incubator to see if it agreed with the others. Seems to be pretty accurate. 





The hatchling was turned a bit for a better shot...





Closer...





Just for the heck of it this is Peggy, one of my red-cheek mud turtles who was peeking out from under her basking log. Been keeping and breeding this species of mud turtle since the early 80's.


----------



## Penn (Jul 30, 2013)

HAHA! Nice! I had thought your red foot had fallen into the water. Very nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gieseygirly (Jul 30, 2013)

Love the pics. It's amazing how tight the eggshell appears to be wrapped around that baby!


----------



## shanu303 (Jul 30, 2013)

really nice pics  and such a cute little hatchling..


----------



## immayo (Jul 30, 2013)

I love seeing pictures of babies hatching!
So cute


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 30, 2013)

Sweet looking little red heads.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice Carl ... looks like some outstanding red on them new little one's. 100% clutch hatch too? Looks like Perlite as your medium ? Do you find it performs better with less water log content and better oxygen exchange?


----------



## cdmay (Jul 30, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Very nice Carl ... looks like some outstanding red on them new little one's. 100% clutch hatch too? Looks like Perlite as your medium ? Do you find it performs better with less water log content and better oxygen exchange?



Thanks JD. Actually though only 4 out of 5 eggs hatched from that clutch. One was clearly a dud and went bad early on.
I think perlite and vermiculite work equally well. But the large grade vermiculite is better than the finer stuff I was using before. The small particle vermiculite does get sort of compacted and water logged and since that seems to be the only type at my local garden center I've just been using the perlite. The good thing about the perlite is that after a season in the incubators, I mix it in with my potting soil so I get double use out of it!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 30, 2013)

GMTA .....I too throw all the " tort medium" in the veggie garden. " was wondering why my last tomato tasted like mazuri?"
I started mixing the two as well ....as I fine it didnâ€™t compact thus allowing more oxygen and wouldnâ€™t get so water logged...if I needed to add water. This new bator I have is very efficient , with maintaining a good humidity factor by using a " wick" type system.


----------



## allegraf (Jul 30, 2013)

That is a great looking baby! The mud turtle is adorable too.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 30, 2013)

Lookin' like a fine hatchling coming out!  Carl, when and if you ever get a chance, could you do a thread on your muds? I had muds a long time ago and really enjoyed theM. I have never gotten to really see red-cheeks, but Peggy seems to be a stunning animal. I would really like to see the rest of her and others, please.


----------



## cdmay (Jul 30, 2013)

OK Jacqui will this do?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76178.html


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 30, 2013)

cdmay said:


> OK Jacqui will this do?
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76178.html



Yes it will and it did!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow!!! Those mud turtles are really neat!!!


----------



## allegraf (Jul 30, 2013)

You are my hero!


----------



## skottip (Jul 30, 2013)

One of the great things about breeding tortoises! They are either breeding, laying or hatching.
Year round action!


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 30, 2013)

Really cool. Congrats.


----------



## hlim18 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow your hatchling has really cool dark redish coloration and also nice mud turtle.


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 13, 2013)

Carl you and Allegra get the best colors from your hatchlings. These look nice...thanks for the pictures


----------

